# i'm ready to Cooperation with forum's member in arranging music.



## javadvjj (Jan 3, 2014)

i'm ready to Cooperation with forum's member in arranging music.

classic style
orchestral
string quartet


----------



## javadvjj (Jan 3, 2014)

also in composition
large (80-90)+ player and small orchestra


----------

